# kinder und fisch essen



## FFT_Webmaster (13. Oktober 2000)

Moin chippog
Das ist eine einfache aber geniale Idee ,mein Sohn ist zwar sehr gerne Fisch, aber bei der ersten kleineren Graete verliert er mit einemmal den Appetit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ,meine Tocher hat mir ihren 14 Wochen noch ein bisschen Zeit. Aber den Trick muss ich einfach ausprobieren. Zu Deinen anderen States.. Fisch ist gesund und mee(h)r Fisch noch gesuender 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





------------------
***** Moderator Brandungsangeln *****
*******www.funfishingteam.de *******


----------



## chippog (13. Oktober 2000)

als geplagter familienvater will ich mal drei statements in den cyberraum stellen:
fisch ist gesund.
kinder sollten mehr fisch essen.
die meisten kinder mögen keinen fisch.
klar da gibt es einige ausnahmekinder die frisch gefangenen fisch halt doch mit heisshunger verschlingen. der schmeckt ja auch am wenigsten und desswegen auch am besten!
hier nun ein tipp von einem arbeitskollegen, der euch (angelnden) eltern mit "nicht fisch essenden kindern" vielleicht eine hilfe sein könnte.
einen happen probieren müssen sollten sie schon. und jetzt der trick: für jede gefundene gräte gibt es von mir, also von dem der den fisch filetiert hat, eine krone (zirka zwanzig pfennig, kann natürlich beliebig dem marktpreis angepaszt werden). das hat zwei vorteile, oftmals nehmen die kleinen halt doch noch nach und viel wichtiger, jeder bissen wird extrem genau auf gräten untersucht....! klar das im probierstück und auch sonst hier und da eine nicht zu kleine gräte auffindbar ist. ein anderer trick ist natürlich, die kinder die fische selber fangen zu lassen. das schmeckt den meisten dann auch gleich besser. dabei ist natürlich die gefahr überhängend, das der kinder fische wesentlich grösser sind als meine. verlust ist immer! viel erfolg und vor allem auch skit fiske wünscht aus göteborg christian, der chippog


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Oktober 2000)

Hallo Chippog!
Gute Idee mit Deinem Fischrezept für Kinder.
Meine zwei Jungs essen zwar gerne Fisch, aber bei meiner Nichte werde ich es mal ausprobieren, die nimmt normalerweise kein Stück Fisch in den Mund.
Schöne Grüße Jörg!


----------



## chippog (15. Oktober 2000)

na denn viel glück beim kinderfüttern. meine haben sich gestern beim makrelen-, kliesche- und wittlingessen (allerdings nur) je eine krone verdient. die gräte der jüngsten war sogar nur 5 mm lang und wesentlich leichter runter zu schlucken als zu finden. und nicht vergessen, am anfang ne dicke gräte rein zum üben... na denn guten appetit und einige groschen weniger im geldbeutel....

------------------
skit fiske wünscht aus göteborg christian, der chippog


----------



## BoernOut (16. Oktober 2000)

Hi,also Kinder die keien Fisch essen fehlt etwas. Damit Ihnen nichts fehlt sagen bekannt von mir nicht das es sich bei dem essen um fisch handelt. Erst als die kiddies fragten sagten sie es ihnen. Heute probieren die kiddiey jeden fisch zumindest.cu,
BoernOut


----------



## chippog (17. Oktober 2000)

hallo bo! geht bei mir nicht, da die wie die schieszhunde aufpassen. auszerdem ist dann der gag mit den gräten für die katz...

------------------
skit fiske wünscht aus göteborg christian, der chippog


----------

